# 2 short horsey poems



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

They're good. I like the first one best! :lol: 

Very creative though, well done.


----------



## rachiesmif (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks  

Rachelx


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

there really good, i wish i was that poetic! x


----------



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

very good i must say


----------

